# For Members Not Seeing All Posts...



## PDX_Doug

*UPDATE, 08/07/07 @ 4:30PM PDT:*

Invision is now suspecting that the problem we are having is with the server we are loaded on, as they are having a similar problem with another site on the same server. They are actively working to find and correct the issue.

In the mean time, they are asking that the people that are having problems make sure that HTTP 1.0 and/or HTTP 1.1 are enabled in their browser configuration. Please check these settings.

Doug


I have been working with Invision, our new ISP and creators of the forum software we use, and they need your help in sorting this problem out. On the surface it is not unknown to them, but the fact that some of our members have been able to defeat the problem by tweaking security settings on their computers (something Invision has not seen before), has them wondering if this is something different.

They have asked those of you that are having issues to try visiting a couple of other forums that are using the same version software we are now on. If you could poke around a bit, and see if you do or do not have the same issues on those sites, it will tell the techs a lot about what might be going on here.

Please give the following sites a look, and let me know what you see...

http://forums.invisionpower.com

http://forums.invisionize.com

Added Tuesday 08/07/07 @ 10:15AM PDT:
I just received the following from Invision, asking for some specific information...

_Hello,

We are experiencing this on a couple of sites and are trying to gather some more information.

Can you ask one of the user's having problems exactly what browser they are using? In Firefox they can go to Help -> About Mozilla Firefox and you will see something like

Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.8.1.6) Gecko/20070725 Firefox/2.0.0.6

In IE you go to Help -> About Internet Explorer, and you will see something like

Version 7.0.5730.11

In Opera you go to Help -> About Opera and you'll see something like

Version 9.22
Build 8801

Also, ask the user(s) if any of them are using a proxy.

Please let me know if you have any further questions or concerns. Thanks!

Brandon Farber
Invision Power Services, Inc._

Thanks everybody. Hopefully we will get to the bottom of this very quickly!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Camping Fan

PDX_Doug said:


> Please give the following sites a look, and let me know what you see...
> 
> http://forums.invisionpower.com
> 
> http://forums.invisionize.com
> 
> Thanks everybody. Hopefully we will get to the bottom of this very quickly!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


No problem for me with either of those sites. On both I'm able to scroll down to the bottom of all pages - even on threads with multiple or lengthy replies. Right now on Outbackers I can't scroll to the bottom of any page, including the forum headings page. Most of the time the farthest I can scroll down the forum page is to Camping, right now I can go down to Festivals, Special Events... Here's the last line I'm seeing on the page:

Festivals, Special Events, Concerts, Fairs, & Other Activies 
Area for members to discuss events and activities you will be attending in your Outback. 
Forum Led by: vern38, Moderators 45 421 <a href="http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=17622&view=getlastpost" tit0

Thanks for working on getting this straightened out Doug, hopefully all will be back to normal soon.


----------



## Five Outbackers

Doug 
I am not having any problems with either of the two sites you linked us too with my firewall cookies or ad blocking on. Still have to shut them off to see everything on Outbackers. The strange thing is that this did not happen untill today. When you first switched everything was fine. 
It happens on IE7 or firefox and I am running Windows XP / Roadrunner ISP through Brighthouse Tampabay / EZ Armor firewall 
Hope this information helps ... I really would like to turn on Cookie control and ad blocking if possible

Ken

PS Doug.... I even added Outbackers.com to my allowed sites in my firewall program that did not help ...


----------



## Camping Fan

Don't know if this will help in figuring things out or not, but I have on a couple occasions gotten a page to load up properly either after posting a reply to a topic or by clicking on a topic header from the Forum page rather than the View New Posts page. Unfortunately when I leave that page things revert back to not loading properly. When the pages do load up properly, there is a countdown "X items remaining.... " in the lower left corner of the page, when the pages don't load properly it says "Waiting for http://www.outbackers....."


----------



## GoVols

Not an issue from a Mac user standpoint, and can't answer the issue of security software interference since I don't use any.









The only problem I see is that I only get to see three emoticons to the left of the edit window now; the rest are blue boxes with "?" in them.


----------



## bill_pfaff

I was having the dreaded "three entries only" problem on this thread from work but now that I'm home I'm getting all the posts just fine.

I was also getting the HTML code at the bottom of SOME of the threads while at work but I'm not getting the same results from home.

I do work for the state and there are some significant filters etc on the network so it may be a security thing. I'll try again tomorrow and see if anything changes.


----------



## z-family




----------



## H2oSprayer

I am not having any problems with the two linked sites that you pointed us to. However, I am still having problems with Outbackers.com. I am only getting two or three posts per page while my ZoneAlarm security software is running. When I turn off the ZoneAlarm, I can get the pages to load. I have adjusted everything with my ZoneAlarm and I still can't get it to work right. I'm not sure if this helps, but when I bring up a Outbackers.com thread with my security software on, I get a page load error in the bottom left of the screen that said this: 
Line: 6
Char: 1
Error: Object Expected
Code: 0
URL:http//www.outbackers.com/forum/style_images/1/iframe.html

Hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## Humpty

At work now , I can get to the 2 links and see everything. Outbackers.com still cuts off. I looks like a few posts load, then the browser times out before loading the rest of the page.


----------



## egregg57

At the bottom of the new posts page, when I can go no further the following shows up. I am in a tough spot because our Company Discourages Surfing...Is this surfing? HA! I don't think so... but anyway here is the string I see

<a href="http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showforum=52" title="Jokes0

I went to the two sites listed doug and had no problem.


----------



## NJMikeC

Doug,

I have similar results. I can view pages on the links just fine. Outbackers pages though I can't see. It only happens on my work PC and not my home. There are certainly firewall, security differences between those machines but I couldn't tell you what work is using.

Mike C


----------



## PDX_Doug

This is great information we are gathering guys!
I have provided the people at Invision with a link to this thread, and I'm sure that seeing your observations first hand will be a great aid to them.

Thanks for the help!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wtscl

I know it's been mentioned within the last few days, but I can NEVER get to the bottom of a post page. There are always some cut off. Even when looking at the list of different discussions, I can't get to the bottom. I like the new format, but I think there are still some bugs to be worked out.


----------



## 'Ohana

Don't know if it's of any help, but I can view more of the posts on a topic when I'm logged out than when I'm looged in









Ed


----------



## NAturedog2

Both link seem to be working fine here

Russ


----------



## matty1

I can view those other forums fine...I notice the following error on the pages that I can't see all the posts for (can;t see the other posts so hope this isn;t a duplicate 








Error is similar on the pages, the line number and URL changes:

Line: 2669 
Char: 6
Error: 'ipsmenu' is undefined
Code:0
URL: http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=17945


----------



## PDX_Doug

Please see edited first post.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Please see edited first post.


----------



## Lmbevard

Can you ask one of the user's having problems exactly what browser they are using? In Firefox they can go to Help -> About Mozilla Firefox and you will see something like

I am having the same problems but the other forums that you gave to test worked ok. Here is the information on the browser I'm using;

Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.9a7) Gecko/2007080210 GranParadiso/3.0a7

I am also having the same problems with IE7. I am not using a proxy.


----------



## PDX_Doug




----------



## B&J_GAKampers

No problems with seeing all the posts on the other forums. 
I am still only seeing 3-4 post per thread. Main forums page I only see the Announcements, FAQ, Polls, Travel Trailers & 5Th Wheels....none of the other forum sections are showing up.

No proxy.
HTTP 1.1 was already enabled.
IE - Version: 7.0.5730.11
Firefox - Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.8.1.6) Gecko/20070725 Firefox/2.0.0.6
Using Zone Alarm Firewall, Anti-virus and spam

We have 3 computers in our house. The desktop I am on now is the only one having problems with the forum, and it's the one I use the most. The other 2 have the same Versions of IE and Firefox. The only difference between the 3 computers is...the one I have problems with has Zone Alarm Suites on it and the other 2 do not. Turning my ZA firewall and antivirus off corrects the problem I have with the forum.

Juleen


----------



## Lmbevard

[quote name='Lmbevard' date='Aug 7 2007, 04:42 PM' post='238192']
Can you ask one of the user's having problems exactly what browser they are using? In Firefox they can go to Help -> About Mozilla Firefox and you will see something like

I am having the same problems but the other forums that you gave to test worked ok. Here is the information on the browser I'm using;

Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.9a7) Gecko/2007080210 GranParadiso/3.0a7

I am also having the same problems with IE7. I am not using a proxy.
Traced problem to Firewall. When I turn it off, everything works ok, if I have it on, can only get 1 page of information. I did try to add the site to the exception section of the firewall but it didn't help.


----------



## tripphammer

I am not seeing the end of each page when I select "View New Posts". It begins to trail off into html coding and is sparodic in nature... doesn't come up the same each time. Using IE7 (7.0.6000.16473) Turned on TLS 1.0, closed the browser and reopened to finally get to Outbacker.com for the first time in at least 5 days. In IE7 there is no HTTP 1.0, only 1.1 and 1.1 through proxy connections.

All of these maladies point to server problems, more than browser problems. I would suspect their server needs updating ... especially if it is a Microsoft IIS server. Guess I spent too many years support these darn things. Give me a Linux server any day of the week if possible... better security and less vulnerable... IMHO.

Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## tripphammer

I can't even see my own previous post on this thread. Bye the way. The other forum links are complete. Are they on different servers?
Take Care,
Tripp

p.s. By adding this second post, I hope I can see my first post.


----------



## Camping Fan

PDX_Doug said:


> *UPDATE, 08/07/07 @ 4:30PM PDT:*
> 
> Invision is now suspecting that the problem we are having is with the server we are loaded on, as they are having a similar problem with another site on the same server. They are actively working to find and correct the issue.
> 
> In the mean time, they are asking that the people that are having problems make sure that HTTP 1.0 and/or HTTP 1.1 are enabled in their browser configuration. Please check these settings.
> 
> Doug
> 
> 
> *HTTP 1.1 is already enabled on my IE7, for both direct and proxy connections.*
> _
> 
> Hello,
> 
> We are experiencing this on a couple of sites and are trying to gather some more information.
> 
> Can you ask one of the user's having problems exactly what browser they are using?
> 
> *I usually use Internet Explorer Version 7.0.5730.11 and occasionally also use Netscape Navigator 7.1 Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.4) Gecko/20030624 Netscape/7.1 (ax). I have the same problem with both browsers.*
> 
> Also, ask the user(s) if any of them are using a proxy.
> 
> *My usual internet connection is a Wildblue satellite modem, which I think may use a proxy. The pages on the site don't load up properly when I use the satellite modem connection now. I tried my back-up dial-up modem tonight and everything works fine on the dial-up connection - just a lot sloooowwwweeer than the satellite.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Thanks everybody. Hopefully we will get to the bottom of this very quickly!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


----------



## H2oSprayer

I am using IE 7 and having the same problems. I have version 7.0.5730.11. As reported above, I also am using ZoneAlarm security software. When I shut down ZoneAlarm, I am able to view 100% without problems. But when ZoneAlarm is enabled, all I see is the first 2 or 3 posts. I have HTTP 1.1 enabled and I do not believe that I am a proxy. When ZoneAlarm is enabled, and I am able to see the 2 or 3 posts, the pages that I do see load VERY SLOW when compared to other pages that I view with my cable modem. Another problems that I am experiencing (in the scheme of things, not big at all, but...) I have the Google toolbar installed with the spell checking option. (Only with the new version of Outbackers.com) when I go to spell check what I have typed, be it however many lines long, when I click on spell check, it converts the text to one long line. I know that this is not a big problem, but none the less, it's something that's not working correctly after the changeover to the new server.

Any progress to report?


----------



## bill_pfaff

bill_pfaff said:


> I was having the dreaded "three entries only" problem on this thread from work but now that I'm home I'm getting all the posts just fine.
> 
> I was also getting the HTML code at the bottom of SOME of the threads while at work but I'm not getting the same results from home.
> 
> I do work for the state and there are some significant filters etc on the network so it may be a security thing. I'll try again tomorrow and see if anything changes.


OK, Checked again at work today and it is the same. Still can't see past the third post.

Using ie7 both at home and at work and the HTTP 1.1 is checked on on both machines. Was not able to check the other sites from work because I forgot. Will do that if someone wants me to.

Thanks for your efforts
Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Everything working fine for me Doug. Good luck with the trouble shooting.


----------



## willie226

Doug,
Everything is working Good for me now I hope it stays that way. Good luck with trouble shooting the other ones that are having issues and A BIG THANKS for fixing and keeping this site going









willie


----------



## mmonti

I would suggest changing the skin to the IPB 2.2.0 Default and relogging.

Mike


----------



## Camping Fan

> mmonti Posted Today, 01:39 AM
> I would suggest changing the skin to the IPB 2.2.0 Default and relogging.
> 
> Mike


That's the skin I'm using and I've relogged - still having problems. I've tried all the available skins - same problem with all of them.

Edit - This morning some of the pages are loading properly and I can scroll all the way to the bottom, but it's not consistent. For many of the pages I'm still not able to scroll to the bottom of the page. No change on my security settings since yesterday, in fact I tried turning off some things last night (firewall, anti-virus, anti-spyware) and it didn't help at all here so I turned them all back on.


----------



## bill_pfaff

bill_pfaff said:


> I was having the dreaded "three entries only" problem on this thread from work but now that I'm home I'm getting all the posts just fine.
> 
> I was also getting the HTML code at the bottom of SOME of the threads while at work but I'm not getting the same results from home.
> 
> I do work for the state and there are some significant filters etc on the network so it may be a security thing. I'll try again tomorrow and see if anything changes.


OK, Checked again at work today and it is the same. Still can't see past the third post.

Using ie7 both at home and at work and the HTTP 1.1 is checked on on both machines. Was not able to check the other sites from work because I forgot. Will do that if someone wants me to.

Thanks for your efforts
Bill
[/quote]

Tried again today at work and still not getting any more posts than the first three in a thread.

I also (at ork) tried the two other forums that you posted Doug and they worked perfectly fine.

The only other thing I can offer is that I keep getting a message before the form displays (this is only at work). It says that the security software is scanning the website. I never got this message with the old site and I didn't get it with the other two forums you asked us to try.

Am I the only one left that isn't working?


----------



## sleecjr

bill_pfaff said:


> I was having the dreaded "three entries only" problem on this thread from work but now that I'm home I'm getting all the posts just fine.
> 
> I was also getting the HTML code at the bottom of SOME of the threads while at work but I'm not getting the same results from home.
> 
> I do work for the state and there are some significant filters etc on the network so it may be a security thing. I'll try again tomorrow and see if anything changes.


OK, Checked again at work today and it is the same. Still can't see past the third post.

Using ie7 both at home and at work and the HTTP 1.1 is checked on on both machines. Was not able to check the other sites from work because I forgot. Will do that if someone wants me to.

Thanks for your efforts
Bill
[/quote]

Tried again today at work and still not getting any more posts than the first three in a thread.

I also (at ork) tried the two other forums that you posted Doug and they worked perfectly fine.

The only other thing I can offer is that I keep getting a message before the form displays (this is only at work). It says that the security software is scanning the website. I never got this message with the old site and I didn't get it with the other two forums you asked us to try.

Am I the only one left that isn't working?
[/quote]

still broken here. My home page also has problems.


----------



## H2oSprayer

bill_pfaff said:


> Am I the only one left that isn't working?


I'm afraid not, but since Doug reported that the new servers tech support was closed until Monday, I gave up and figured that I'd wait until I get home from the Michigan Rally to worry about it. On both of my home computers, I still have to turn off my ZoneAlarm, while the computer at work (don't tell anyone that I'm not using it for "work related surfing") works fine. On a positive note, I was able to download the new spell check software, and that works fine


----------



## mmonti

I feel bad for you all, really sucks not being able to read a forum you like being in. The only suggestions that I have is to clear all your cookies, empty temp ie items if your using ie, and setting the skin to the default. Hope this gets better for you

Mike


----------



## bill_pfaff

We are getting better!

I'm at work and the email checker software here isn't saying that it is "checking for viruses" any more.

Still only getting three postings per screen however; but that is OK, progress is being made and there is hope. Can't ask for more than that. That's more than you get from most service organizations any more.

Waiting now for the move to a new server.

Thanks to you Doug and anyone else working on this problem. Appreciate your concern and tenacity!


----------



## Camping Fan

*Woo Hoo!!!!* Everything's back to normal!







Thanks for being persistent in getting things straightened out Doug.


----------



## bill_pfaff

Woo Hoo!!!! from me too!

I'm at work right now and EVERYTHING seems to be working fine.

Thanks to Doug and everyone else for sticking to it. I never doubted that you would get it cleaned up!


----------



## egregg57

bill_pfaff said:


> Woo Hoo!!!! from me too!
> 
> I'm at work right now and EVERYTHING seems to be working fine.
> 
> Thanks to Doug and everyone else for sticking to it. I never doubted that you would get it cleaned up!


 Me too everything is Good To Go! Good job guys!

Eric


----------

